# Crystal Springs Resort in NJ via Interval



## Seaport104 (Jan 25, 2014)

Looking for a quick getaway in the area and surprisingly have not been able to find much on the below resorts and calling the resort directly has been no help.

Has anyone stayed here recently? What is the difference between the 2 when they are located on the same property?

Minerals Hotel & Spa at Crystal Springs 
Vernon, New Jersey SPS 
Resort Details & Photos  

  The Resort Club at Minerals Resort and Spa and Northeast Vacations Inc. at Minerals Resort and Spa 
Vernon, New Jersey GGR GG1  
Resort Details & Photos


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 26, 2014)

> Has anyone stayed here recently? What is the difference between the 2 when they are located on the same property?
> 
> Minerals Hotel & Spa at Crystal Springs
> Vernon, New Jersey SPS
> ...



There is an enormous difference between these properties.  

Minerals Hotel & Spa is in the main building and units hardly ever come up for trading.  If you can get a unit there, it's probably pretty nice (though I've never actually stayed).  It's basically part of the hotel.  The other two hotel location used to get a few exchanges here and there (Grand Cascades and Appalachian Lodge but unfortunately they dropped out of the time share exchange program a few years ago.  Those are really nice).

Now for the GGR / GG1 units.  Those are located within the gated community in separate buildings spread out over several miles.  The units themselves are pretty gross, but generally easy to exchange into.  We stayed once, and that was more than enough for us.  The unit was not well cared for at all.  There was a piece of gum stuck to the window when we walked in and overall the place just seemed very musty to us.  The beds were old and uncomfortable and the kitchen in our unit was from the dinosaur era.  That said - if you are looking to go there during golf season, the hotels in the area are super expensive.  If your not planning to be in the room much, these units might suffice.  For us - we went during ski season and were very disappointed.  II said this property was slope side, but it wasn't even close to that.  There was a shuttle to the slopes than ran from the main Minerals building but it was several miles from our unit so we ended up driving to the mountain directly.  We decided that if we ever went again we would rent an Appalachian unit from an owner - those are right on the mountain and much nicer...  

Actually - my suggestion would be to look into an Appalachian Lodge rental from VRBO even if you want to stay in this area even for golf season.  It offers the best value and most people don't consider this - they think of Appalachian as the place to stay for skiing.  Grand Cascades is awesome, but will run you a fortune to stay there even for a weekend.  There are other golf condo rental options but they are costly too and not any closer to most of the golf courses than Appalachian Lodge (within a few minutes of all the courses).  Appalachian has an outdoor slope side pool, but not the other onsite amenities the other area resorts have but don't let that discourage you if you are bringing kids.  Appalachian doesn't need it's own on site amenities.  Being mountainside, this hotel is steps from the chair lift which runs most of the year for hiking, biking, etc. and all of Mountain Creek's activities.  It's also right next to Mountain Creek Water Park in the summer.  I really wish this resort traded in II.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the very helpful info! Only the GGR/GGI units are showing up  

I'll look into checking out VRBO for Appalachian Lodge but I am only planning on staying for the weekend. Since I live in NJ< it would be a nice quick getaway. I'll probably put in an ongoing search for SPS, maybe I'll get lucky since I don't have to fly I can pretty much go anytime. 




bonk2boy said:


> There is an enormous difference between these properties.
> 
> Minerals Hotel & Spa is in the main building and units hardly ever come up for trading.  If you can get a unit there, it's probably pretty nice (though I've never actually stayed).  It's basically part of the hotel.  The other two hotel location used to get a few exchanges here and there (Grand Cascades and Appalachian Lodge but unfortunately they dropped out of the time share exchange program a few years ago.  Those are really nice).
> 
> ...


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 27, 2014)

What time of year are you looking to go and how big of a unit do you need?  It might just be easier to book through Crystal Springs directly if you only need two nights.  Look at the two Mountain Creek properties - Appalachian and Black Creek Condos would be okay too (but I'd probably choose Appalachian for kids based on the fact that its on site Mountain Creek).  More activities right there.  As nice as the Grand Cascades is, I don't think it's worth the price they charge for a stay there in a regular room.  

http://www.crystalgolfresort.com/About/Hotels.aspx?gclid=CNaf_IfcnrwCFQxo7Aod3FIAfQ

It's really a shame the units in the TS section of Minerals isn't kept better.  That area has so much potential for local families in the Tri State area.


----------

